# Solo Trip to Melbourne



## Nurul Mendes (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, i will need recommendation to a place which i can accommodate for my solo trip to Melbourne (hotels / place to chill & relax). A peaceful place which i can stroll alone freely. I will also need recommendations for halal food place (cafe / restaurant / public coffee shop)
And can anyone tell me where is the place to Funky boutiques?

I look forward for your suggestions. 



Thank you!


----------



## john9755c (Feb 8, 2013)

i am new in australia . i want to travel some wonderful place please sugges me
thanks


----------



## NatalieWitt (Nov 9, 2012)

> i am new in australia . i want to travel some wonderful place please sugges me
> thanks


where are you here in Australia mate?


----------

